# Kambarbay - perlino stallion



## eventrider23 (27 April 2011)

What are people's opinions of this lad??  I know he is young, etc. but a client of mine is looking into using him on one of her mares and so just feeling out if anyone has any personal experience of him as of course he doesn't have any progeny on the ground.....

http://www.solaris-sport-horses.co.uk/kambarbay.shtml


----------



## amy_b (27 April 2011)

Im going to be annoying and not answer your question buuuut...!!
I spotted him (not in person) and thought he was STUNNING!! Mcjonnas has been a finalist on my list of potential husbands for my mare and for next year it was between him and Electrum with me and my mum arguing the toss between movement/blood!!! 
but this boy...!! I would love to use him this year (mare is having a year off) and seems to be the best of both worlds, If I had the chance I would take a gamble on him 
before he proves himself


----------



## Sportznight (27 April 2011)

Am I missing something?  How big is he?  I've always been a fan of Russian horses - the Tersky and Don and the AT in particular, rather shallowly I'm drawn the metallic sheen of their coats.

I know nothing about him, but am intrigued.  As always, stunning photos on the Solaris site, just wish there was a proper confo shot - but then I think that of SO many stallions...


----------



## levantosh (27 April 2011)

I really like him, not met him in person but am going to use him next year on a good mare of mine (all being well) I believe he has just got his first foundation point so he is moving in the right direction. I personally think he is one to keep an eye on, I hope he is going to be very smart! Best of luck to your client. (Just to add, I don't think he has progeny yet  )


----------



## eventrider23 (27 April 2011)

Thanks guys.  Levantosh that is exactly the line my client is going down as he seems to be going in the right direction.  I personally have never been a huge lover of cremello's and perlino's but there is something about him...will be an interesting cross on the mare as she is a well bred heavier set WB mare and so should lighten her nicely.


----------



## PalominoMare (27 April 2011)

Sportznight, I believe he is 15.3h

I like him alot and am considering him for my mare. Hoping to take a trip to scone at the weekend to watch him in action. 

He is not what I originally intended for my mare as she too is very refined so I wanted to add substenance to my mare. That said, I am a fan of blood types so don't look past them and I have been so impressed by his videos and the maturity and work ethic he shows. 

I am a huge dilute fan but this is only an added bonus.


----------



## Sportznight (27 April 2011)

Thanks for that PM - I thought he would be small.  Too small to interest me further.


----------



## amy_b (27 April 2011)

Im so jealous!!! Dam my 'one a year' program!! if anybody see's any eligable bachelors passing could you pass on my details?!!
I couldnt find anything on his height either Sportznight....?!


----------



## eventrider23 (27 April 2011)

Says on Stallions online he is 15.3hh - http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_38852.html

Suits clients mare as she is 17hh +.


----------



## volatis (27 April 2011)

Interesting to add AT blood to an eventing program. I have seen photos of a few crosses in the US where someone took a very nice looking AT stallion and he was bred to a variety of TB and WB type mares. This stallion looks to have avoided some of the AT characteristics that would make them appear a little unusual to what we normally look for conformation wise in the UK. They often have very slender, sort of swan like necks, and light barrels. 
I've often wondered why a few more people havent tried breeding them for endurance over here as they are ultra hard and tough, so be interesting if a few people try that with this young horse. By great if he passes on that famous metallic sheen, I am a terrible one for a bit of extra flash LOL


----------



## Hollycatt (27 April 2011)

he looks lovely.  I agree - he is a nice type that avoids some of the undesirable AT traits I have seen in other stallions.  Looks like he is sensible and has a nice temprament too.  I love the sheen - my mums fault for buying me the horse breeds of the world book with the most stunning metallic AT


----------



## Indigo Moose (27 April 2011)

I'm suspicious that they have no conformation shots of him. In some of the pictures he looks a little over at the knee, and his hind end looks weak. I wouldn't want to pass judgement without seeing the whole picture, so I won't say much, other than that he looks to be working well for his age, and like others have said, he doesn't appear to have any of the undesirable features that some Akhal Tekes show.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (27 April 2011)

Has anybody ever heard of AT being used as part of a sportshorse breeding programme? And if so in what context and for what purpose?


----------



## Hollycatt (27 April 2011)

I have heard they are exceptionally tough and suited to endurance more than anything else


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (27 April 2011)

correct me if i'm wrong but i thought AT's were used a while back to refine quick a few modern breeds


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (27 April 2011)

ATs have even been used successfully for dressage, just take a look at this youtube post with Sergej Filatov: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0_AS_YBFks&feature=related
and he is totally unfussed by the newspaper flying past. 

He is a decendent of my horse but I am using mine for eventing and I detected a bit of a sheen on his coat just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Hollycatt (27 April 2011)

I thought of that video too hanno mare  but I know a lot of modern dressage people look down on the older style of dressage (which I personally think is wrong).

Depends what you want to breed really.  If you use a young unproven stallion like this thinking your going to get an olympic dressage horse, maybe think again.  If you want a really tough, nice all purpose horse with scope to maybe go on a bit in endurance, eventing etc - maybe not such a bad choice 

Just also wanted to also say as an older middle aged lady, I could see myself riding and having fun on this stallion. He looks a sweetheart to handle and ride   A big consideration for any foal


----------



## Hanovarian Mare (27 April 2011)

Not all AT's have pronounced swan like necks, but suppose that's what made them a bit unpopular for use in other breeding programs. Would be interesting to hear if anyone else has used AT's for breeding? After thoroughbreds and Arabs, it's another interesting type of endurance / performance blood that with lots of history.


----------



## magic104 (27 April 2011)

How odd been have conversation about him on FB, does this link work?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150163955406748&set=pu.172503396747&type=1&theater
Delighted with Kambarbay's performance at Brechin Castle yesterday, much better score in the dressage, jumped clear in both the show jumping and cross country with 12 time faults, finished 11th in his section earning his first foundation point


----------



## cruiseline (29 April 2011)

I am interested to see this thread, as I have just returned from a trip to Germany where we visited a stud who breed AT's.

I think this boy is one of the better examples of his breed, he doesn't seem to have the long sloping pasterns that seem to be so prevalent.

I notice that quite a few of you are suggesting that AT's would make good endurance horses. Well they might if you were not wanting to compete at the top level. 

As to the suggestion regarding crossing them with warmbloods, what would you be wanting to achieve by the cross??????


----------



## flyingcolors (29 April 2011)

I am usually not fond of the Achal-Tekkes, due to their non desired built for the breeding of Warmbloods or even Sportshorses, but this one is a very nice example that looks to not have gotten all the non desireable traits and seems to be a great sportshorse in addition. The next generation will tell if the usual Achal-Tekke traits are not coming back though.

There is a cremello mare in Germany that has a half Achal-Tekke sire from the Kinsky breeding and she seems to constantly producing superiour offspring with no draw backs to the Achal-Tekkes unwanted necks etc.


----------



## cruiseline (29 April 2011)

flyingcolors said:



			I am usually not fond of the Achal-Tekkes, due to their non desired built for the breeding of Warmbloods or even Sportshorses, but this one is a very nice example that looks to not have gotten all the non desireable traits and seems to be a great sportshorse in addition. The next generation will tell if the usual Achal-Tekke traits are not coming back though.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. time will tell. 

It is not only the undesirable necks, it is also the overly long backs, the lack of reach in the stride both trot and canter, the under use of the shoulder and the fact that they don't work well over the back that I would be worried about introducing into any breeding program.

I did however see quite a nice arab x AT in Germany, which I think is a cross that might work for endurance, but a 3/4 arab 1/4 AT would be my preference.


----------



## magic104 (29 April 2011)

I am not a fan of them, but he does seem to be the exception to the rule.  It will be interesting to see what his offspring are like.


----------



## elijahasgal (29 April 2011)

I would guess that it would depend on what she is wanting to breed for......


----------



## GinnieRedwings (29 April 2011)

This horse certainly appears to be an exception in many respects, and had he not been "labelled" AT, I probably not have recognised him as one - not that I am very knowledgeable about them...

This particular specimen apart, I was curious as to whether they were used in sportshorse breeding programmes. As others, I cannot immediately see a place for them, except as a curiosity or a show animal. I did think maybe endurance, but Cruiseline, who knows what she is talking about, doesn't appear to rate them much for that either.

Cruiseline mentions them being mostly unable to work through their backs... that could also be said for pure-bred Arabs. I am mostly into showjumping and I have ridden a lot of AAs that worked very nicely through their backs, so in that respect, the outcrossing to TB seems to remove the funky head carriage, with Arabs anyway - so it might also be the case with ATs. Come to think of it, none of the AAs I've met "looked" like Arabs at all, but they all had the grit, determination, but also slight tendency to nuttiness & neurosis of Arabs. In fact, I'm not sure I really like the use of Arab blood in showjumpers. Too tricky. 

Sorry, just sort of typing up my train of thoughts. I think my personal conclusion is that I can't ever see the need to outcross to AT for sportshorse breeding. This chap might make me eat my hat, because he does look smart in his eventing debut, but will have to wait and see.


----------



## mariabaverstock (2 August 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HZfto4LUZg  I can't find a fault with this stallion. Where else will I find the elasticity of movements, phenomenal athleticism and sane attitude combined in one horse? He is jumping cross-country for the first time in his life in this video, I believe. I am not a big-time breeder but I am sold : - )


----------



## levantosh (2 August 2011)

I went up to collect some semen from a different Solaris stallion the other day and saw Kambarbay over the stable door. I was quite taken by how much bigger and impressive he looked. His colour is incredible he wasn't as long in the back as I thought (going by pics) and I really did like him alot.


----------



## magic104 (3 August 2011)

It is his offspring which will confirm if he can stamp his mark.  The mare also plays a big part but would you use him if he looked like his grd sires?
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10515787
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=10509823

I like him but I also like to look back a generation or 2.  I think you would have to be very careful if you did not know your mares breeding.


----------



## tristar (17 December 2011)

well i think  he is utterly stunning, and would love to ride him, yes please!!!!!

he is very light in flesh so you can see how is constructed, and not covered in mounds of unecessary fat, what a joy to behold, he reminds me of fairlyn gemini on one of his shots and i can see barb, arab, iberian and he is so light for his legs and feet, which must be good, his legs are like a shagya arab cross i saw recently, a  pony stallion top intenational performer , but i don't know if that is typical of that breed, all of which we are not used to seeing

i would love to cross a filly by him with my tres sangres


----------



## sahiba2001 (20 December 2011)

My friend has an Irish Sporthorse mare in foal to him for 2012 - we await it eagerly!


----------



## rucky (21 December 2011)

I so like him! Really looking adorable,I'm pretty sure he can be a good breed!


----------



## thekookymonster (13 June 2012)

Hi Sahiba,

Am considering using this stallion on my mare next year (think he's stunning).....how did your friend's foal turn out?  Any pics?  Does anyone else (incl. solaris sport horses of course!) know if there are any pics of his first crop of foals anywhere online?

Thanks!

Steph


----------



## Clippy (13 June 2012)

My friends mare has just had a foal to this stallion, he's a buckskin and (as with all foals) utterly gorgeous.

He also has a very cool temperament


----------



## RuRu (13 June 2012)

My mare has just foaled a stunning buckskin colt by Kambarbay. He is now 2 days old and is so strong on his legs, incredibly elegant and very balanced already he manages to do canter piroutettes lol
I am over the moon with him so much so that I will be having a return visit to him thats for sure. My foal is very bold and friendly along with being straight, correct and uphill in his movement.
I cannot recommend Kambarbay or Solaris Sports Horses enough as this is the second time I have used them, previously used Umenno on my mare. They are incredibly helpful, knowlegeable and supportive throughout the whole process.

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/cbadigital/?action=view&current=Kai053.jpg

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/cbadigital/?action=view&current=Kai005.jpg


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 June 2012)

RuRu said:



			My mare has just foaled a stunning buckskin colt by Kambarbay. 













Click to expand...

Beautiful!


----------



## ribbons (13 June 2012)

RuRu, he is stunning. Can I ask a little about your mare. Her breed, height etc. A pic of her would be much appreciated.
You must be so pleased with that boy. Congratulations.


----------



## RuRu (13 June 2012)

My mare is a TB X WB and stands at 15.2h she had a good career as a general all round but excelled in XC but after an accident in the field is now a broodmare and a fab one at that. 

Im not very good with this picture thing so thanks for sorting it out for me. Her is a pic of her last year doing in-hand hunter broodmare classes and a recent one of her with the Kambarbay foal

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/cbadigital/?action=view&current=KittyBerwickshireShow.jpg

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/cbadigital/?action=view&current=Kai043.jpg


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 June 2012)

Click to expand...

As you have photobucket, pictures are easy. You just need to post the IMG code. 

Beautiful mare.


----------



## Aces_High (14 June 2012)

Ru Ru - your foal is divine....  Is he a colt or filly and what have you named it?  

I am seriously impressed with this stallion and I actually thought he was European and not an Akhal Teke due to the amount of substance he oozes.  (I am a TB person).  I would also be interested in viewing some more of his progeny and to see some recent photos/videos of him now he's out competeing.


----------



## RuRu (14 June 2012)

Thanks again for sorting the pics next time i will post the IMG code  

He is a colt and year of Registration this year is H so have named him Hakuna Matata as he sure has a care free laid back attitude to life  His stable name is Kai as I wanted a K being by Kambarbay out of Kitty. My mare is having a year out but without doubt will be returning to Kambarbay next year. There are recent pics and videos of him on the studs website.


----------



## Minxie (14 June 2012)

RuRu said:



			My mare has just foaled a stunning buckskin colt by Kambarbay. He is now 2 days old and is so strong on his legs, incredibly elegant and very balanced already he manages to do canter piroutettes lol
I am over the moon with him so much so that I will be having a return visit to him thats for sure. My foal is very bold and friendly along with being straight, correct and uphill in his movement.
I cannot recommend Kambarbay or Solaris Sports Horses enough as this is the second time I have used them, previously used Umenno on my mare. They are incredibly helpful, knowlegeable and supportive throughout the whole process.

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/cbadigital/?action=view&current=Kai053.jpg

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc284/cbadigital/?action=view&current=Kai005.jpg

Click to expand...

Gosh he's lovely   with eyeliner like he should be called Jack Sparrow  x


----------



## alfiesmum (15 June 2012)

hi levanstosh, can i ask which stallion you collected from? buenno by any chance?


----------

